# Singeing the ends



## texas8823 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm new to working with paracord and new to this forum. I've done some reading and thought I understood about to cut and singe the ends on a finished bracelet. Obviously I did not. My ends are pulling loose. What am I doing wrong? Anyone know of a good tutorial on this? Thanks!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 

You have to get the ends to the point where they become a little liquidity and then use the lighter to press the melted ends against the rest of the bracelet, etc.


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

If you mean that the last knot is actually coming loose, then you have several options. I prefer to tuck the ends back under the last two strands on the back of the bracelet using fids. It's more secure and looks better. 

For projects that I want to make truly reversible, like key fobs, I have learned to leave the ends about 1/8" longer than what looks natural. It doesn't take long before bending and flexing will shorten them up, and then they'll be right. You can also use a metal object to flatten the ends right after you hear them up. I don't really care for the look of this either, in most cases. 

Here's a pic of the back of a king cobra bracelet I just made:


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh, and welcome aboard!


----------



## texas8823 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ready cords I like that bracelet. What is fids? I tuck my ends like that and then singe them and press them into the cord but the ends come loose.


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

texas8823 said:


> Ready cords I like that bracelet. What is fids? I tuck my ends like that and then singe them and press them into the cord but the ends come loose.



Thanks! Fids are essential gear for great paracording! They are lacing needles that you can use to work cord under other strands, and then you can get things pulled really nice and tight. I think they will probably fix your problem. They are also great for weaving, on patterns like a fishtail or trilobite. 

Bored Paracord has them, as do many other vendors: http://www.boredparacord.com/collections/bottom-row/products/paracord-fids


----------



## Deek550 (Mar 17, 2015)

texas8823 said:


> Ready cords I like that bracelet. What is fids? I tuck my ends like that and then singe them and press them into the cord but the ends come loose.


Another way of thinking of a Fid is if you are familiar with knitting needles. Ready_Cords basically described their purpose quite well. 

Completing your ends, you'll want to take a lighter and get the ends to burn to a near liquid state than use a flat edge and press it into the bracelet. 

Easy thing to practice too. Just take a strand of Paracord from scrap or that you don't need to use and keep burning it until it is in its liquid state than blow it out. That should help it from fraying or coming apart.


----------



## texas8823 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks! Never heard of these but just ordered some.


----------



## texas8823 (Jun 22, 2015)

Deek550, I have tried doing as you describe. Maybe I'm not letting the cord melt enough before I press into the other cord because it doesn't stick well. But I'll do as you suggest and practice on some left over pieces. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

texas8823 said:


> Deek550, I have tried doing as you describe. Maybe I'm not letting the cord melt enough before I press into the other cord because it doesn't stick well. But I'll do as you suggest and practice on some left over pieces. Thanks for the advice.


Did you try the way I said to melt the ends in the second post if this thread?


----------



## texas8823 (Jun 22, 2015)

MrParacord I thought I had. But obviously not. I even took about 1/2 inch of the inner cord out coz I had read to do that. My ends seem to catch fire a bit and then sort of mushroom if that makes any sense. I appreciate all the help I'm getting here. You guys are so patient.


----------



## Deek550 (Mar 17, 2015)

texas8823 said:


> Deek550, I have tried doing as you describe. Maybe I'm not letting the cord melt enough before I press into the other cord because it doesn't stick well. But I'll do as you suggest and practice on some left over pieces. Thanks for the advice.


Quick Question(s):

What type of cord are you using?
Roughly, how long would you estimate the cord having fire applied to it? 
Are you using a flat edge (i.e., an old scissor blade) to press the melted cord piece against the other cord?


----------



## Deek550 (Mar 17, 2015)

texas8823 said:


> MrParacord I thought I had. But obviously not. I even took about 1/2 inch of the inner cord out coz I had read to do that. My ends seem to catch fire a bit and then sort of mushroom if that makes any sense. I appreciate all the help I'm getting here. You guys are so patient.


I know for me, the ends that I have burned still have a little bit of the Inner Strands showing before lighting it. I light that up as well as it helps create the near liquid state. This appears to help as it will blend the inner cords with the exterior sheath when it is melted. This is great to help it from fraying, etc.


----------



## texas8823 (Jun 22, 2015)

Honestly the only ones I've tried so far came from walmart. BUT I just purchased some from Hobby Lobby (kinda like Michaels) and I haven't tried making anything out of that cord yet. Waiting for my fids to come in. I would say that I burn the ends with a regular lighter for 4 or 5 seconds. Maybe, hopefully a better grade of cord will give me different results.


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

The Wal-Mart stuff is almost certainly made, at least partly, with polyester instead of nylon. That can be a pain, because polyester doesn't melt like nylon does. I think most of the stuff at Hobby Lobby comes from Gladding, so it should be good quality cord.


----------



## texas8823 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ready_Cords I sure hope so. It would be great if my issues will disappear just by using a better quality cord. I'm sure it's got to make some difference. Again, I just can't thank you guys enough for taking the time to help me out. Can't wait to try something with the new cord and see how it turns out!


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm thinking too that if you're tucking ends under on the back of the bracelet, the strands they're tucked under might not be tight enough to hold them. The fids should fix that, because you will be able to work the ends under those strands without pulling them loose.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

texas8823 said:


> Honestly the only ones I've tried so far came from walmart. BUT I just purchased some from Hobby Lobby (kinda like Michaels) and I haven't tried making anything out of that cord yet. Waiting for my fids to come in. I would say that I burn the ends with a regular lighter for 4 or 5 seconds. Maybe, hopefully a better grade of cord will give me different results.


That's your problem. Once your order arrives take one end of tge cord and try the methods posted here.


----------



## texas8823 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok I went home from work last night and got out the cord from Hobby Lobby. I could tell right away there's a difference. It even FEELS different. More pliable. I practiced burning the ends and BIG difference. Can't wait for my FIDS to come in so I can make something with it. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

texas8823 said:


> Ok I went home from work last night and got out the cord from Hobby Lobby. I could tell right away there's a difference. It even FEELS different. More pliable. I practiced burning the ends and BIG difference. Can't wait for my FIDS to come in so I can make something with it. Thanks for all your help!


I'm glad your new paracord is working well for you.

Now I have yet another reason to never buy Walmart paracord.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

here is how I melt the ends together:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jupwV3cgpM[/ame]

When you are melting the cord. make sure you keep he ends right in the part of the flame where the flame turns from blue to yellow. This is very important.


----------



## texas8823 (Jun 22, 2015)

That's a great tutorial Trab9000. Thanks!


----------

